# Alcoholic Bundaberg Gineger Beer Recipe



## under (11/11/08)

Hi,

After a Bundy ginger beer recipe. Thats as close as possible to the real thing, only got the alcholic kick behind it. Around 5-6% would be fine.

Cheers.


----------



## zabond (11/11/08)

Hi just finished a GB-Morgans can,500gr raw ginger [prossesed in a blender to a mash]boiled with a bottle of Bundy GB cord and about 2ltrs of water for 15mins[to burn off preservitive in cord]let it steep for about 1hr added to ferm with 1kg coopers brewing sugar,toped up to 21ltrs, pitched yeast at 25c and fermented for 2 weeks at 23c sg1.038-fg1.002 should be about 4.6 alco,bottled last week,only probs I had were bubbler filling up with foam,a sugestion from another member was to fit a length of plastic tube into the bubbler grommet and run that into a larger container[eg:2ltr milk bottle with the bubbler fitted to that[will try next time],also a lot of raw ginger sediment supended in brew,I racked into a second ferm to bulk prime and this got rid of a lot of the sediment,tried a test stubby last night ,not to shabby at all  ,bit flat but another couple of weeks should fix that,if you want a higher ac maybe 1.5kg brew sugar
hope this helps
Zabond


----------



## Barley Belly (11/11/08)

I was in search of a "NO KIT" ginger beer and came across this:-

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=26670

Quote
Put this down yesterday morning(it was happily bubbling away 6 hours later @ 20deg):-

60 grams Powdered Ginger
3kg Raw Sugar
1 Bottle Bundaberg GB Cordial
500 grams Lactose
2 Packs Yeast Nutrient
2 Packs Coopers GB Yeast
Make up to 22 litres
OG 1070 :blink: 

Ran my ingredients through the Brewcraft SG estimator and came up with OG 1070 FG 1009 8.6%ABV :wacko: 
End Quote

It's been down for 25 days now and I just actually checked SG and it is at 1011 and I think it's all but finished and with a OG of 1070 it comes out at around 8.2%abv, which is 4.9 standard drinks per 750ml  
It tastes nice but you can really taste the high alcohol zing on the back end but it wasn't really what I was after, so i have ammended the recipe and will put down when this finishes.

60 or 80 grams Powdered Ginger
2kg Raw Sugar
500 grams Lactose
2 Packs Yeast Nutrient
2 Packs Coopers GB Yeast
Make up to 22 litres
Expected OG 1046
Expected FG 1009
Expected ABV 5.5%

Will keep ya posted


----------

